# Microclima zona de Queluz, Sintra, Oeiras e Ericeira



## rijo (12 Abr 2009 às 01:40)

*Cabo da Roca* Mesomediterrânico inferior, seco superior
*Colares/Sarrazola* Termomediterrânico superior, sub-húmido inferior
*Ericeira* Termomediterrânico superior, seco superior
*Queluz* Termomediterrânico superior, sub-húmido inferior
*Sassoeiros/Oeiras* Termomediterrânico superior, sub-húmido inferior
*Sintra/Granja* Mesomediterrânico inferior, sub-húmido superior
*Sintra/Pena* Mesomediterrânico inferior, húmido inferior
*Sintra/Vila* Termomediterrânico superior, húmido superior

*Dados:*





T  Temperatura média anual,
m  Médias das temperaturas mínimas do mês mais frio do ano,
M  Média das temperaturas máximas do mês mais frio do ano,
Tmax  Temperatura média do mês mais quente do ano,
Tmin Temperatura média do mês mais frio do ano,
P Precipitação média anual
A temperatura é indicada em ºC e a precipitação em milímetros

"No que respeita ao tipo bioclimático, as estações em estudo inserem-se no Macrobioclima Mediterrânico Pluviestacional Oceânico.
Em relação aos índices de continentalidade, verifica-se que estes são bastante baixos o que traduz o facto de todas as estações se localizarem próximo da Costa. A maior parte do Concelho de Sintra tem um macrobioclima Mediterrânico Pluviestacional Oceânico, Termomediterrânico superior enquanto que o restante é Mesomediterrâ-nico inferior, enquanto que o bioclima vai de sub-húmido inferior até seco superior."

Retirado da 1ª Fase do Plano Verde do concelho de Sintra


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2009 às 14:45)

interessante o estudo...nota-se a diferença ente as varias estações na serra em funçao com a altitude e disposição geografica
sintra tem um clima muito interessante talvez parecido com algumas zonas açoreanas e madeirenses, a vegetação assim o confirma


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2009 às 19:31)

rijo disse:


>



Espanta-me que o Cabo da Roca tenha apenas *519 mm* de precipitação média anual, tendo em conta a localização geográfica, mas é óbvio que não ponho quaisquer dados em causa.


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2009 às 12:42)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Espanta-me que o Cabo da Roca tenha apenas *519 mm* de precipitação média anual, tendo em conta a localização geográfica, mas é óbvio que não ponho quaisquer dados em causa.



Também reparei nesse facto Tendo em conta a localização esperaria mais precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (13 Abr 2009 às 13:34)

MSantos disse:


> Também reparei nesse facto Tendo em conta a localização esperaria mais precipitação.



Tanto o Cabo Raso como o Cabo Carvoeiro, devem ter valores de precipitação anuais muito idênticos.

De um modo geral, em toda a faixa ocidental a distância de 2-5km da praia/cabos para o interior pode significar um aumento de 100mm anuais de precipitação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Abr 2009 às 13:49)

AnDré disse:


> De um modo geral, em toda a faixa ocidental a distância de 2-5km da praia/cabos para o interior pode significar um aumento de 100mm anuais de precipitação.



De qualquer forma, o aumento gradual da precipitação média anual apenas ocorre até às zonas onde existem barreiras de condensação, como é o caso da Serra de Sintra ou outros relevos significativos.
A partir dessas barreiras de condensação ocorre o inverso e, à medida que avançamos para o interior, a precipitação média anual vai, de um modo geral, diminuindo.


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2009 às 20:39)

Os cabos em Portugal são por norma locais com pouca precipitação.


----------

